# Smoking 4 Butts for Work



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's Wednesday 10/10 and almost the whole crew where I work is in town at the same time due to Hurricane Michael.
15+/- people with too little work to go around.
That's a rare occurrence and one worth putting together a lunch for everyone to hobnob and waste some time.
So I put it to the Big Boss about doing a nice lunch and offered to smoke some Butts, instead of him buying subpar meat from one of the local BBQ joints.
Told him to take care of getting all the sides and beverages lined up.

So here I am with 4 Butts totaling 31lbs in the smoker for an overnight cook to be serve for Thursday's lunch.
Best thing is, I told him I'd be bushed from tending my charges all night, so all I have to do tomorrow is show up with the meat for lunch, eat and go home again.

I'll be making a big batch of SoFlaQuers Finishing Sauce, and bringing both some regular SBR and modified SBR BBQ sauces.
The modified SBR is great, sweet and savory with a spicy finish.
3C SBR (1 bottle)
1C Apple cider vinegar
3/4C Honey
2T Pork rub
Heat in sauce pot till steaming hot, stirring often.


*16:00pm Butts Rubbed and Ready*









*17:00pm Butts in the Smoker*
Running 225°-250° over a mix of Hickory and Cherry.
Smoker has settled in at 236° +/- 2°









*04:30am Checking My Charges*
Cruising along, though currently in the stall.
Just checked IT and it's averaging 171° for the four.
Nudged the temp up to 250°.
Time for another catnap.









*09:45am Butts are Done*
Had one, the largest of course, ready a whole hour before the other three.
The rest were pretty close together.
All wrapped up and in a cooler awaiting lunch.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I was on Smoking Meat earlier today and ran across a few of your posts. What smoker do you use?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

tiger297 said:


> I was on Smoking Meat earlier today and ran across a few of your posts. What smoker do you use?


I use a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24.


You can find all my threads listed in my Recipe Index,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks wonderful! Butts are the easy go to when feeding a large crowd.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Lookin Good! :thumbsup:

You ever smoke any mullet? 
Man I love those too!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I smoked some amberjack last week when I was down in Destin on my father in laws MES40 and not having to deal with any temp swings was awesome. He doesn't have an AMNPS so adding chips every 30 minutes was less fun.

Just trying to figure out if I want propane or electric (I'm leaning electric hard right now).


----------

